# Pork Butt....Hurry Up!!



## umphreys mcgee (Dec 30, 2014)

I got a later start than I expected to this morning on smoking my Boston Butt. It's 9 1/2 pounds and looks pretty good after about six hours.....













image.jpg



__ umphreys mcgee
__ Dec 30, 2014






I ran my pie hole and told everybody that dinner would be ready about 6:30 or 7 this evening. Even though I know better than to tell somebody what time we are going to eat when I'm cooking on the smoker, I do it every time, I don't know why. I try to be a big shot and end up  looking like a goofball. (That's okay though, my wife is VERY used to me looking that way!) 
I probed the butt at 151°, it's 154° right now. I'd like to wait until it's 165° and then put it in a foil pan/foil to expedite the cooking time. 
I've never used the Texas crutch method,  ever. In my mind, I'm thinking about putting it in the oven at 350° Until it gets to about 200°. But I would also like the bark to be nice and dark. AND....feed me and my wife before it's bedtime.
Any ideas on helping a guy out?
The meat is at 154° right now and it's 4:30 PM. What can I do, if anything, to have it done by at least 8 o'clock,  with bark.


----------



## umphreys mcgee (Dec 30, 2014)

I'm not an experienced smoker by any means. This is only my second butt, and by far the largest. So saying,  "You've got it all wrong",  is not going to hurt my feelings at all. 
I'm using a Char-Broil, gas smoker also.


----------



## ccm399 (Dec 30, 2014)

Not much history to draw on either but I can tell you I started "on time" according to the 1.5 - 2 hour per pound guideline and mine took 17 hours to get to 200*. So yeah dinner was NOT pulled pork. On the plus side breakfast was. :)

The general theme I found with some searching is the meat is ready when it is ready. Not what you (or I) wanted to hear for sure but I can tell you that is WAS worth the wait!

I found plenty of posts about pullig it after foiling (165-180) and finishing it in a oven set anywhere from 275-325*. Again this info is from searching NOT mine.

Chris


----------



## bear55 (Dec 30, 2014)

Pull it, wrap it in foil and into a 350 oven.  If you can let it rest for an hour or so before pulling that is best.  You need the IT to be 203-205 for pulling.

Richard


----------



## umphreys mcgee (Dec 30, 2014)

Ok, I took it from the smoker to the oven. I put it in a foil pan and double wrapped it. Oven set at 350°. If I stare at the digital thermometer, will that make it get done faster? ......


----------



## bear55 (Dec 30, 2014)

LOL a watched pot never boils my mom used to say.  Good luck getting her done in time.


----------



## goliath (Dec 30, 2014)

been there done that....
now i ALWAYS  start my butts at night, say 10 PM and let it run. usually ready to wrap after breakfast. when its done (and always early) i do what i learned on here. wrap in towels and put it in a cooler. keeps it smokin hot until you want to serve it up.

i know its no help for today BUT in the future give it a try...

Goliath


----------



## disco (Dec 30, 2014)

GOLIATH said:


> been there done that....
> now i ALWAYS  start my butts at night, say 10 PM and let it run. usually ready to wrap after breakfast. when its done (and always early) i do what i learned on here. wrap in towels and put it in a cooler. keeps it smokin hot until you want to serve it up.
> 
> i know its no help for today BUT in the future give it a try...
> ...


I would put it in a 375 F oven to an internal temperature of 165 and serve it sliced. However, I am with Goliath, give yourself lots of time. If I am cooking for guests, I put the butt in the morning of the day before the event and let it take as long as it wants to get to an internal temperature around 205 F. Then I reheat it with finishing sauce the next day. No one has ever known it was cooked the day before and it reheats wonderfully.

Pork butts just have a mind of their own. I've had butts of the same size take hours longer or less.

Disco


----------



## red dog (Dec 30, 2014)

Well?


----------



## themule69 (Dec 30, 2014)

It sounds like sliced pork tonight.

If your smoker will go to 350° the oven doesn't change anything. It is just a vessel.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## umphreys mcgee (Dec 30, 2014)

Butts at 187° right now. Still in oven. A "+" about having it in the oven, the house smells fantastic!


----------



## umphreys mcgee (Dec 30, 2014)

189°. No Hardee's tonight!   (Hopefully)


----------



## umphreys mcgee (Dec 30, 2014)

201°. I've taken it out of the oven and back in the smoker, unwrapped. Trying to get some bark on it. It's unreal how much the Texas crutch sped up cook time. Amazing!
 What temp is too much? I want to get the bark but I don't want to overcook it. 

It looked like the vine tried to pull itself out it was so tender!













image.jpg



__ umphreys mcgee
__ Dec 30, 2014


----------



## umphreys mcgee (Dec 30, 2014)

Bone, not vine.


----------



## b-one (Dec 30, 2014)

Reminds me of the first butt I cooked. It will get there sooner or later but be worth it!


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 30, 2014)

If the bone wanted to come out, its done.


----------



## umphreys mcgee (Dec 30, 2014)

If I drop the temp way down in the smoker, (simulating the rest time) will that both add bark AND give it rest time?


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 30, 2014)

It will allow the outside to dry some that will help.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jan 3, 2015)

Umphreys McGee said:


> The meat is at 154° right now and it's 4:30 PM. What can I do, if anything, to have it done by at least 8 o'clock, with bark.


Relax the next time.  Slow rising temps is the Smoking God's way of telling you to have another beer.

Tom


----------

